

Return Of Startup Schwag - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/03/return-of-the-schwag/

======
rrival
Wow, someone posted that here? Wild. So that's me/my project - if any startups
want to talk about licensing schwag (I would love to include some YC
companies), let me know (roddy at startupschwag dot com). If anyone wants to
discuss the model I'd be happy to - it seems simple enough, but I'm always
open to devil's advocate perspectives / refinements / flames.

~~~
ahsonwardak
Great idea. You're making money off of temporary hype, but the pricing
structure has to reflect the variable costs. At some point, you can't make one
t-shirt with Twitter on it and make any money, right?

~~~
rrival
Of course. There's a per-screen (per color) setup charge of $x, so it wouldn't
work to have a very small number of subscribers. Fortunately variable costs
decrease on a per-unit basis (at volume thresholds) and the relative impact of
the fixed costs decreases with each additional unit.

